# Tribute to Sasori (doujin, manga spoilers)



## Mizura (Sep 7, 2005)

*Tribute to Sasori (doujin, manga spoilers) - Part 1: complete*

I'm drawing a mini-doujin in dedication to Sasori. I'm doing this in 3 parts, for a total of about 10 pages (geez and I thought that I'd be able to stuff everything into 3 pages or so at first. )

I'm updating each page as I go though, if anything because a page takes so Long to do. >_< (who'd have thought that the equivalent of several relatively time-consuming fanarts would be time-consuming as well? Don't answer that).

--------

(oh yes, read from left to right, not right to left like mangas)

18/09/2005: Part 1 - Forever: complete.

Page 1
Page 2
Page 3


*Spoiler*: _Comments for part 1_ 



Sasori is an artist, and he believes that beauty should be everlasting. And to the child that is Sasori, there was no image more dear to him than the one of him together with his parents. And he could only wish that they could remain like that forever, forever, enduring the ages like his grandmother's beautiful puppets.

...

How was he to know how fragile that image was?

But in the end, he got his wish. While he couldn't be united with them in life and in flesh and blood, in the end, they got reunited, in death, as puppets.




Next week: 'That' jutsu! Oh wait, wrong manga.


----------



## gaarasai (Sep 7, 2005)

Dude, thats some quality drawings! Awesome work, cant wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 7, 2005)

So beautiful. o.o

I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Yumi-Chan (Sep 8, 2005)

Okasan~!!  It's looking great!! 
Nyyah~ Bet the countinue will be as great as the first ^__^


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 8, 2005)

Damm woman! 
That is nice.


----------



## Pat (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice!  Keep it up and give us more


----------



## Shishou (Sep 8, 2005)

Mizura is a woman?!  WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!!!!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 8, 2005)

Woah.
That is totally awesome.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 8, 2005)

Innocence lost? Anyway, very nice Mizura.


----------



## Dyroness (Sep 8, 2005)

Mizuraaa ing I knew you'd do this! 
Your art is so awesome, form the few I could see earlier, and now, this!
Sasori thanks you forever! XD


----------



## chauronity (Sep 8, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Mizura is a woman?!  WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!!!!


Maybe since birth or something  

---

Good job with this doujin, can't wait the rest. The drawing is particularly good and resembles the original a lot. Nice!


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool, keep it up.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 8, 2005)

So cuuuuteee! =3


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Sep 8, 2005)

Nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 8, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Mizura is a woman?!  WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!!!!


How about: since before hef was a guy? (yes, hef's a guy for those of you who still didn't get it  )

Dyro, this is a slow start, but things will build up from here.  I'm already working on page 2. As said, this will be in 3 parts:
- forever: describing Sasori as a child with his parents 
- Father, Mother: where he loses his parents
- Outcast: when he leaves the village.

I hope you'll all enjoy it. In the meantime... this is going to take a while. ._.;; Drawing doujins take a long time. At least there are Some advantages to cleaning Sasoris for oh... the past two months or so. >_<


----------



## kapsi (Sep 8, 2005)

Sex changes are becoming some trend?


----------



## Nono (Sep 8, 2005)

Mizuing you're so good to Sasori......
Great pictures too  *cries some more*


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Sep 8, 2005)

This looks great Mizura


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 8, 2005)

looks sooo great mizura 
keep them comming


----------



## M00se (Sep 8, 2005)

wonderfull absolutely wonderfull


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 8, 2005)

wowzors, looks great there


----------



## Eikichi (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome Miz-Chan


----------



## Tronetti (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep up the good work


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 8, 2005)

that was awesome mizura....reps....cant wait for the rest .........


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 8, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> How about: since before hef was a guy? (yes, hef's a guy for those of you who still didn't get it  )
> 
> Dyro, this is a slow start, but things will build up from here.  I'm already working on page 2. As said, this will be in 3 parts:
> - forever: describing Sasori as a child with his parents
> ...


It sounds interesting.  
Are you going to ink the pages, too? You should imho, and I bet you can do a good work after all your experience in the cleaning dept.!


----------



## Mizura (Sep 8, 2005)

^ I could, yes, and I did consider it...

But a page takes already sooo long as it is. ing ing ing

Ah well, I'll see.


----------



## crono220 (Sep 9, 2005)

very nice. Cannot wait for the 2nd one...


----------



## Dabura (Sep 9, 2005)

O_O WOW, so smooth, I already like the start of it  Now you got me curious, I wonder what will happen

p.s. lol I also made kind of a tribute to saso-chan ^^ I'm gonna post it in the art section


----------



## Mizura (Sep 10, 2005)

Page 2 is up! I've also done a semi-tracing of page 1. Thanks for the comments everyone! 

I've changed image hosts, since the last one kept resizing my images.  And I can't use photobucket or imageshack and a bunch of others because China has them blocked off. Ah geez. Dabura, I'd comment on your tribute, if it weren't for the fact that China has apparently also blocked off the site you're using, so I can't see a thing. =\ This happens a lot. In the fanclubs section, people would be posting all sorts of fanarts, and I'd never be able to see anything. Ah well.

Enjoy page 2! One more page and part 1 would be done!


----------



## Kakashi-Sharingan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, nice art Mizura! *waits for pg 3*


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Sep 10, 2005)

awesome!!!! *jumps on the mizura train*


*waits for page 3*


----------



## Zenko Hazumi (Sep 10, 2005)

Wowie!!! That's fantastic stuff!! Great job, Mizura!  Can't wait for page 3!!


----------



## Elric (Sep 10, 2005)

awesome job!! and yes i cant wait for pg 3 too!


----------



## Gaia (Sep 10, 2005)

Sasori looks so innocent ;__;
Great job Miz


----------



## Dyroness (Sep 10, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ing
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ing

I love you Mizuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! 
Just page 2 is making me mushier than Densha Otoko! XD


----------



## Dabura (Sep 10, 2005)

this is SOOOOO  goood,,,      I f*king saw Sandaime  !!!!,   damn that is great.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 10, 2005)

It's beautiful, Mizura!  I can't wait until page 3! :


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 10, 2005)

Good work with the inking, Mizura!
I can't wait to see page 2 inked too, it's better that way. By the way, you could try to ink with a different colour than black, for example brown. It would give a unique feel to the story, like something ancient.


----------



## VietSnake3 (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow... another tribute to Sasori.  Awesome stuff, Mizura!  But don't you have to do stuff with Shannaro! too?  Man... it must take forever to retrace/ink all those lines in both your sketches and the scanned RAWs.  Well... anyways, I hope your doujin comes out the way you want it to be.  Keep up the good work!  =).


----------



## Mizura (Sep 11, 2005)

^ Well yes. Except I work with Shannaro normally from Monday to Thursday, then I'd more or less have my part done. So I'm taking the free days right now to finish the drawings.  As for inking, I only did a semi-inking here, so while it does take a few hours, it's nowhere near as long as drawing (since the lines are already there I don't have to think about them anymore) for example, one good evening or so and it's done for a page.

Oh by the way, in case you haven't noticed, I started doing a Sasori tribute First. So it's not "another" tribute. If anything, the other one is "another" tribute. 

Thanks for the suggestion Sariachan! I'll go try it out.


----------



## M00se (Sep 11, 2005)

This is absolutly wonderfull (the part 2) it made me shed a tear


----------



## Cre@t!ve (Sep 11, 2005)

w00t, that is hawt! exellent work keep it up! *reps*


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 11, 2005)

Damn its so good to see a SERIOUS capter like this.

I can even find the right superlatvies to describe the drawing, its simply amazing.

One thing i would say is....you could of said it wasnt right to left! took me a while to figure that one out


----------



## Mizura (Sep 12, 2005)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> One thing i would say is....you could of said it wasnt right to left! took me a while to figure that one out


Oops, sorry. ^^;

Minna-san, part 1 is complete.

All pages have been traced. I've also followed Sariachan's suggestion to give it a brownish feel (thanks Sariachan! ). I have also added a comment for part 1. Now to submit it to Shannaro! 

I'll be taking a break before starting to plan Part 2. Mushy time's over, from now it's downhill all the way.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't wait for "that" jutsu. XD 

Nice as always.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 12, 2005)

Part 1 is beautiful, Mizura.  The artwork is great, and you're depicting Sasori's tragic past perfectly. ^_^


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 13, 2005)

Excellent work... it's just so *sweet*!


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 13, 2005)

Awwww! That was beautiful, Mizura! I give you reps!


----------



## FFLN (Sep 13, 2005)

As I said in the other thread, I'm amazed at your skill with artwork. And here I thought your name was just on the Shannaro credits just for the heck of it.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 13, 2005)

Wait...why Sasori's parents don't change when they go to sleep? Or are they walking around in pajamas all day?


----------



## M00se (Sep 13, 2005)

part 1 finnished and this is what i call beuty


----------



## shinda (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome job Meh! 

The artwork is beautiful (Sasori is adorable )! You did a really nice job with the village, and the brown does add a nice effect. Randomness: The marionette strings look cool. >,>;


*Spoiler*: __ 




I especially like the father's description of the village, and how Sasori, having an interest in puppets at such a young age, connects it to Chiyo's puppets.
Love how you included the scene where he is asleep between his parents as well.


Good luck with the next page! Can't wait!


----------



## The Captain (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm anxiously waiting for the next part to come out.
Good job!


----------



## Mizura (Sep 13, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Wait...why Sasori's parents don't change when they go to sleep? Or are they walking around in pajamas all day?


Because I'm too lazy to think up of another costume design? ;;

Oh, and...



> And here I thought your name was just on the Shannaro credits just for the heck of it.


Why geez, thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm glad to hear that the nearly ten hours I spend every week for Shannaro is appreciated, when I can think of at least 4 other ways I'd rather spend that time.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 13, 2005)

really awesome job mizura!


----------



## Gaia (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the last panel in part 3.Sasori was so inoccent


----------



## Cholisose (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, that's really impressive, Mizura! I can't wait to see the next two parts, for more of your take on Sasori's character. Nice job on the drawings - you're a really impressive artist.


----------



## Zenko Hazumi (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, Page 3 was great! And I really liked the brief commentary you gave on Part 1. Now to wait for Part 2!


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 13, 2005)

nice work~


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow...Looks like it came from the actual manga o.o You must've gotten the brain Kishimoto got when they where giving out brains <.<


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 15, 2005)

Mizura said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry. ^^;
> 
> Minna-san, part 1 is complete.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Mizura-chan!   
But I as talking about something different when I suggested it to you...what I meant was that you could ink the comic not using black at all, but a brown, warmer tone.
Nausicaa by Hayao Miyazaki [the great  ] is inked that way.

I really liked the first part of your doujinshi though, expecially the last page. It was perfect!


----------



## HAKU_lover (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh shit Great work! Cant wait to see the next one. I really hope the anime handles the weight of Sasoris life/death well. Im still sad about his demise


----------



## jkingler (Sep 15, 2005)

*crying for Sasori*

Part 1 of your doujin has great art, masterful economy of means (both artistic and literary), a highly plot driven script, and, in addition to all that, it is a beautiful set-up for everything you will write and everything that has been written thus far by Kishi himself. This could easily be made into an official Sasori Gaiden, IMO. Fabulous work, Miz--kudos!


----------



## tntrag-sniffs (Sep 15, 2005)

nicely drawn, looks great 

keep up the good work.


----------



## Shisui (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha. "I'd like to meet him one day." That was awesome. I dig it. You do a great job of emulating Kishimoto's style too.


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 28, 2005)

cool...completed part 1 looks good and nice.......awesome job Mizura.......


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice, I love were you're heading with this and how you're setting up things that occured in the manga.  Great work!  Do you have an artthread hear or other work up somewhere?


----------



## Haruka (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG CHOCOBO is BACK! Yay!

Well, awesome Mizura. Love it.


----------



## spirit3d (Jan 12, 2006)

A very simple but effective storyline to get the message across, with character art that is consistent through out the three pages. 
What I like best is that the faces of all the characters, (Sasori's father in particular) are very symmetrical. 

However, may I be so bold as to offer C.C? 

In page 2, I look at the landscape drawn and think..."Liekwoah. She managed to draw landscape and even made the effort to draw and ink in a variety of buildings"

... then I notice the sun, which is not round...and that makes me go "eh?"  because its small details like that which makes an otherwise professional-looking inked art look like it was very quickly done. 

Neverthelss, Kudos. Doujins are shit difficult to think up, especially from scratch and it's something I have yet the guts to do. Looking forward to the second part.


----------



## Sariachan (Jan 12, 2006)

Really... Mizura, have you already planned part 2?


----------



## Mizura (Jan 12, 2006)

... oops. Sorry, got distracted by work on my sig. Will get to it soon. Has part 2 planned already. ;



> In page 2, I look at the landscape drawn and think..."Liekwoah. She managed to draw landscape and even made the effort to draw and ink in a variety of buildings"


Like thanks! ^^ It was a pain to do. @__@



> ... then I notice the sun, which is not round...and that makes me go "eh?"


Like um... It's in the desert! So air makes things blurry! Like... yeah! 

Will be more careful in the future. XP


----------



## FFLN (Jan 13, 2006)

I didn't even notice that the sun in that scene looked misshapen... now that you mention it though... I can see it very clearly. Hehe, yes, the heat from the desert sands make all sunsets look like that...


----------



## Mizura (Jan 16, 2006)

I think someone's trying to tell me something. O_o;;


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm trying to spread the word of your awesomeness, foo'!


----------



## Mizura (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm working on part 2, I really am. o_O;; But there's a frame in page 1 that I really am incapable of drawing right now. I think I'll need a reference, or something. =_=;;


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 17, 2006)

Meh said:
			
		

> I'm working on part 2, I really am. o_O;; But there's a frame in page 1 that I really am incapable of drawing right now. I think I'll need a reference, or something. =_=;;



I thought we would have never seen a part 2   the story was so sweet


----------



## Fear (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, that was just super great, i mean really, super


----------



## Deidara (Jan 22, 2006)

hey! that?s just awesome!


----------



## ZetsuFan (Jan 22, 2006)

thats incredible!


----------



## Taxman (Jan 22, 2006)

how did I miss this the first time it was up in the art threads....that is so sweet Meh...and beautifully drawn.  Of course, being a sasoritard, it's awesome to me.  

Whenever you get to chance to finish Part 2, I, and everyone else, would love to see it.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 22, 2006)

Meh, this is awesome! I can't wait for Part 2!


----------



## K' (Mar 23, 2007)

I love it. [:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 24, 2007)

This so needs to be bumped o.o I can't believe I forgot about this cool doujin.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump.

Someone needs to bring Mizura back and complete this


----------



## Denji (Jan 15, 2008)

Those are excellent! However, I don't know if Mizura plans on continuing this or not. It's been so long.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 15, 2008)

thats really sweet.. i await more


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jan 16, 2008)

thats really beautiful work
i cant help but say awwwwww when i look at child hood sasori
cute work,im glad your drawing this since i would like to see more eps in detail about sasori's child hood and deidara's too if your ever draw a deidara tribute 
awesome i love it ^^


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 16, 2008)

you're drawings are pretty! nice work


----------

